# syntherol (synthol) does anyone else use it and in what muscle?



## unclem (Jun 9, 2010)

i am using syntherol right now on my arms and chest. i have put on 1.5 inches on my arms from 20 inch to 21.5 so far iam still on my 4th week trying for 22.5 arms then maintance. my chest has responded really well i put on alot of size. 2inches so far up to 58 inches flexed. can everybody tell me there results or if they r having problems, gains how much? and how r you using your pinning routine? imo thnx fellows....


----------



## doctormomen (Aug 9, 2010)

i got synthol bottle in hands lately.though,havnt started it yet.
how it goes with you ?
do u use it alone or with other steroids ?
SALE SYNTHOL ESIK-CLEAN (Pump and Pose) $74 Muscle Site Enhancement $74.99 Ephedra Diet Pills Bodybuilding Supplements Buy Weight Loss Prohormone Muscle Workout Products on sale!


----------



## EQ KID (Aug 9, 2010)

You would do a whole lot better by using human grade pharmaceutical CAVERJECT for site injections.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

doctormomen said:


> i got synthol bottle in hands lately.though,havnt started it yet.
> how it goes with you ?
> do u use it alone or with other steroids ?
> SALE SYNTHOL ESIK-CLEAN (Pump and Pose) $74 Muscle Site Enhancement $74.99 Ephedra Diet Pills Bodybuilding Supplements Buy Weight Loss Prohormone Muscle Workout Products on sale!


 
 try using it alone. the chris clarks synthol ull need a nail to push that thick shit, not saying its no good but syntherol is much thinner and its clean shit to. if you start mixing it with gear then youll have scar formation. but i got 2 inches on my arm, 22" thats good enough. i dont want to over do it. i use a 25g x 1 inch pin. got 4 inches on chest.. now just maintance doses. i felt it when i first started it but now i dont feel nothing, but i do get black and blue from x to x. just make sure you message the oil spot after injecting it real good or ull get " lumps ". its going to be very painful at first then u wont feel it. i do arms 2 xs wk now and chest 3 times wk. iam sure if you bought it you no how to run it for first 30 days. not good for you to pin alot of oil at beginning. for me i worked up to everyday for 30 days. chest no problem i pined everyday for 30 days. but i got wat i wanted out of it. wat kind did you get by the way? i get mine from australia its not against the law to order from the site i do. and customs has no problems with it either it already allowed to be imported. good luck.


----------



## unclem (Aug 9, 2010)

EQ KID said:


> You would do a whole lot better by using human grade pharmaceutical CAVERJECT for site injections.


 
 yeah i have heard that about caverject. how long does the inflamation last , 2 days i heard? how do you use this drug for site injections.? thnx please explain. thats sounds like a nice alternative to oils.


----------



## doctormomen (Aug 12, 2010)

unclem said:


> i am using syntherol right now on my arms and chest. i have put on 1.5 inches on my arms from 20 inch to 21.5 so far iam still on my 4th week trying for 22.5 arms then maintance. my chest has responded really well i put on alot of size. 2inches so far up to 58 inches flexed. can everybody tell me there results or if they r having problems, gains how much? and how r you using your pinning routine? imo thnx fellows....


  hey bro!
did u get my pm ?


----------



## letsgetbig (Aug 12, 2010)

just use ultimate nutrition premium mct gold, same stuff  but a lot cheaper.


----------



## superted (Aug 12, 2010)

unclem said:


> try using it alone. the chris clarks synthol ull need a nail to push that thick shit, not saying its no good but syntherol is much thinner and its clean shit to. if you start mixing it with gear then youll have scar formation. but i got 2 inches on my arm, 22" thats good enough. i dont want to over do it. i use a 25g x 1 inch pin. got 4 inches on chest.. now just maintance doses. i felt it when i first started it but now i dont feel nothing, but i do get black and blue from x to x. just make sure you message the oil spot after injecting it real good or ull get " lumps ". its going to be very painful at first then u wont feel it. i do arms 2 xs wk now and chest 3 times wk. iam sure if you bought it you no how to run it for first 30 days. not good for you to pin alot of oil at beginning. for me i worked up to everyday for 30 days. chest no problem i pined everyday for 30 days. but i got wat i wanted out of it. wat kind did you get by the way? i get mine from australia its not against the law to order from the site i do. and customs has no problems with it either it already allowed to be imported. good luck.



Damn thats some fucking great results man

id say def wort the pain, id inject it in my eyes for those results

Congratulations


----------



## independent (Aug 12, 2010)

Can I inject my penis with it?


----------



## toothache (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd like to inject it into my calves.

So after synthol 'wears' off does it benefit the muscle at all?


----------



## underscore (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know much about synth but you have some monster arms bro


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

toothache said:


> I'd like to inject it into my calves.
> 
> So after synthol 'wears' off does it benefit the muscle at all?


 
 its suppose to stretch the fascia out for new growth, havent been on long enough to no if thats true. ya you can inject into calfs with great rusults. 3 inch 1 month, if you pin ed. mct oil your asking for absecces. its not pharm grade mine is pharmacuetical grade. if your serious about in penis you can but just be careful alot of sensitive nerves there. but i know guys who use it for that. you gain no length just width but width. be careful use cautiously anybody know your anatomy. and message the injection site real good and dont put more than wat makes your arms or wat ever look symetrical.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Aug 12, 2010)

unclem said:


> if your serious about in penis you can but just be careful alot of sensitive nerves there. but i know guys who use it for that. you gain no length just width but width.



Damn !!! That's some circus shit. How stupid can a person get ????? Fill your dick with oil, Brilliant . WTF ! LOLOLOLOL

Peace and Love


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

SD you should of seen the guy who overdid it, he couldnt get a hardon to much oil holding it down. i personnally wouldnt do it, but to eachs own.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Aug 12, 2010)

unclem said:


> SD you should of seen the guy who overdid it, he couldnt get a hardon to much oil holding it down. i personnally wouldnt do it, but to eachs own.



Some shit is just ridiculous and just no other words than STUPID AS HELL . And on another note, I'm really glad I did not see him or even know his stupid ass lololol ( Stupid people scare me LOLOL ). People like that keep Jah busy protect'n their dumb ass. But you are right to each his own ( even if it's just dumb ass shit). But this is got to be some of the dumbest shit I've seen in awhile. You may wanna stay away from those peps. lolol

Peace and Love


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

SD they must think something amazing is going to happen. besides being goofy for using that stuff, they are ok. but they said there loving the size there getting. i told them dont overdo it. but nobody listens and i dont preach anymore, learn the hard way. good post SD.


----------



## jcar1016 (Aug 12, 2010)

Synthol works by depositing in the muscle bed only about 15-20% of the oil is initialy broken down by the body the rest stays there causing inflamation and swelling. Just so you know bro no matter what you do synthol is gonna scar your muscle tissue and its pretty damn easy to get oil abcesses from it.  You really dont need to worry about buying it its not illeagal only illeagal if you use it off label.  Its sold as a "posing oil" if you wanna pin it thats on you personally though the only thing I'm pinning in my dick is Vick's Vapo-rub or maybe motor oil, thats just me I like to play it safe


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

^^^do u use it? it wont cause scar tissue if done right, but i have not had one problem with scar tissue at all but ive only been using it 3 months. i dont know wat long term there is, all i know is my arms went from 20 to 22inches and i gained 4 inches on chest, with not one problem. its suppose to strecth out the muscle for bigger gains without using it but like i said i have no expierience with that yet as i do maintance injections. never one abcess, just a lump appearence until u message it right after inject. then i go to gym to get it " worked in more". i have heard of people getting abcesses from it but that was the ones who used diff product like pump-n- pose, cheap shit. everyone i know that uses syntherol has not had one problem. i dont know about wat books say i dont listen to online stuff. just my 3 months use opinion. i posted that it was legal to get, as i get from australia. do u read my posts before u post, iam not knew to this. i dont pin my dick but guys that i know do. i wouldnt do that, but, they said they got alot of girth not length, but i dont give a fuck wat anybody else does. thousands use the stuff daily with no complications. but everything has side effects, thats my choice to use it. i was taught by a pro and a few npc competitors, they used it going on 2 yrs no scarring.


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

superted said:


> Damn thats some fucking great results man
> 
> id say def wort the pain, id inject it in my eyes for those results
> 
> Congratulations


 
 the pain goes away after awhile and you dont even feel it. alot of pros use it with great success, just dont go overboard.


----------



## ROID (Aug 12, 2010)

unclem said:


> the pain goes away after awhile and you dont even feel it. alot of pros use it with great success, just dont go overboard.



how long would you be able to keep the size if you stopped the synthol ?

Do you have to continually do maintenance ?


----------



## unclem (Aug 12, 2010)

^^^roid it says it stretches out the muscle ( human talk) and eventually u could stop and get 22 inch arms on your own but i havent stopped the maintance because if it dont then my arms will go back to 20 inches and i have my show in april next yr so ill be able to tell you then. the guys i talk to said no it dont stay that size once u stop and train you dont get anybigger but then a well known pro said u can get size after u stop, i dont know wat to believe so ill just continue to use maintance injections until april next yr. roid if u want to use it let me know ill give u the site to get it from. it took to much money to get a total of 8 inches , chest included to find out it dont do that. lol. try it your arms will be alot bigger then now i dont know how big your arms r but iam sure of one thing they will grow, i could of got 23 inches but then i would look asymetrical.


----------



## jcar1016 (Aug 13, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^do u use it? it wont cause scar tissue if done right, but i have not had one problem with scar tissue at all but ive only been using it 3 months. i dont know wat long term there is, all i know is my arms went from 20 to 22inches and i gained 4 inches on chest, with not one problem. its suppose to strecth out the muscle for bigger gains without using it but like i said i have no expierience with that yet as i do maintance injections. never one abcess, just a lump appearence until u message it right after inject. then i go to gym to get it " worked in more". i have heard of people getting abcesses from it but that was the ones who used diff product like pump-n- pose, cheap shit. everyone i know that uses syntherol has not had one problem. i dont know about wat books say i dont listen to online stuff. just my 3 months use opinion. i posted that it was legal to get, as i get from australia. do u read my posts before u post, iam not knew to this. i dont pin my dick but guys that i know do. i wouldnt do that, but, they said they got alot of girth not length, but i dont give a fuck wat anybody else does. thousands use the stuff daily with no complications. but everything has side effects, thats my choice to use it. i was taught by a pro and a few npc competitors, they used it going on 2 yrs no scarring.


 Calm down there chief I wasnt sayin you pinned your dick was tryin to lighten up the thread a bit but no thousands do not use it its not that popular in reality. If you wanna use it go for it thats your choice you asked for some information and I gave it to you thats all no more no less.  Just something to think about for you though, you describe that it "stretches" out the muscle fiber and that sounds good to you? what happens when you stretch out muscle bro? One last thing the gains in size are tempory after a period of time the muscle beds do break down the oil and they return to normal size.  As for synthol abcess have you not heard of Anthony Roberts? Just sayin. Good Luck


----------



## lifthvy (Aug 16, 2010)

^^^ I think your missing the point. It's not like he's contemplating using it.... he's already an experienced user, what he's looking for is opinions/experiences from other guys that may be using it...not on syntherol itself.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 16, 2010)

fuck synthol . .  I would rather go to hell and have Applied Nutraceuticals products rammed up my arse on a hourly basis . .  just sayin'


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2010)

unclem said:


> ^^^roid it says it stretches out the muscle ( human talk) and eventually u could stop and get 22 inch arms on your own but i havent stopped the maintance because if it dont then my arms will go back to 20 inches and i have my show in april next yr so ill be able to tell you then. the guys i talk to said no it dont stay that size once u stop and train you dont get anybigger but then a well known pro said u can get size after u stop, i dont know wat to believe so ill just continue to use maintance injections until april next yr. roid if u want to use it let me know ill give u the site to get it from. it took to much money to get a total of 8 inches , chest included to find out it dont do that. lol. try it your arms will be alot bigger then now i dont know how big your arms r but iam sure of one thing they will grow, i could of got 23 inches but then i would look asymetrical.



na, that would be a little much for me. I can get to the size I want without it


----------



## withoutrulers (Aug 16, 2010)

ROID said:


> na, that would be a little much for me. I can get to the size I want without it


If the size you want is extra small then success. Both for your womans body and your thimble dick.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 16, 2010)

withoutrulers said:


> If the size you want is extra small then success. Both for your womans body and your thimble dick.


----------



## medici999 (Nov 2, 2010)

Did you ever do any pictures of before and after you used it for pecs?


----------



## underscore (Nov 2, 2010)

medici999 said:


> Did you ever do any pictures of before and after you used it for pecs?



YouTube - Rodrigo "Synthol man" Ferraz Translated


----------



## medici999 (Nov 2, 2010)

well thats implants, synthol if done properly wont do that.


----------



## Synthetek (Jul 11, 2011)

jcar1016 said:


> but no thousands do not use it its not that popular in reality.



You would be surprised how many IFBB Pros we have in our customer database


----------



## Dannie (Jul 11, 2011)

underscore said:


> YouTube - Rodrigo "Synthol man" Ferraz Translated


Seen some of his videos before, but never understood what he was saying. 
 Is this the actual translation?

EDIT: 
never mind, just watched the rest of the video. 
LOL


----------



## heckler7 (Jul 12, 2011)

underscore said:


> youtube - rodrigo "synthol man" ferraz translated


i'd never take advice from a guy that has a spongebob pillow on his bed. What a douchebag


----------



## J4CKT (Jul 18, 2011)

heckler7 said:


> i'd never take advice from a guy that has a spongebob pillow on his bed. What a douchebag



He's a complete clown, and has 99% people convinced that his implants are from SEO use.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 18, 2011)

UncleM,  let's see some pics of these 22" guns!!!!!!


----------



## J4CKT (Aug 4, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> UncleM,  let's see some pics of these 22" guns!!!!!!



Bump! Would be awesome to see.


----------



## deluc5666 (Jun 25, 2012)

I use painless pumps almost every day when I first got it and put on 3 inches in my bicept- so awesome! after that i have kept the size and only inject once a month to maintain it, doesnt hurt and is totally safe- i also got it into a vein once and had no side effects


----------



## overburdened (Jun 26, 2012)

unclem said:


> yeah i have heard that about caverject. how long does the inflamation last , 2 days i heard? how do you use this drug for site injections.? thnx please explain. thats sounds like a nice alternative to oils.[/QU
> I've used it several times in the past... It stretches the fascia like a mofo!!!!  You can seriously watch your arms(or wherever you put it) grow right before your eyes(the butterfly at the proximal insertion of the inner head pops out perfectly clear UNFLEXED!  the way I did it, I put 1/8 of one of the redi-jects into each head of my bicep(flex, mark the peak, relax, pin.. I recommend backfilling a syringe and using a 25g 1" needle, the one on the rediject is like an 18g(or at least that's what it looks like) and it aint real sharp!  you can do it either once a day or twice a day, (once a day makes a ten pack kit last 20days) i always did a 20 day run(at either 1xdaily or 2xdaily) .. your arms will seriously get 100% more volume to them than the best pump you can get working them... in a matter of about 45seconds, then they hold that full size for 8 hrs or so, with residual pump(slowly decreases) over a 24-48hr period)... kinda depends on the juice you're on... they stay that way a little longer on tren(probably due to the cortisol blocking effect, cortisol can't decrease the inflammation nearly as well with the tren in you)
> the only drawback is that it feels like someone layed your arm on a table and took a bat to it for an hour!!! it hurts!!!
> through trial and error, I found that if you skip the injection the day before you work bi's, then inject after you work them, you can get a better workout, and the pump is even more intense when you inj it....
> ...


----------



## bjg (Jun 26, 2012)

synthol or any site injection oil is really unsafe and gives bad results , you can easily see that the muscle is fake. as far as muscle fascia stretching ...it is all bullshit. i know many synthol users and out of 10 i would say one has a somewhat natural look..i even know a guy ( he was on TV) whose whole life was ruined from synthol...they had to take off actual muscle tissue to stop the infection and the reactions to synthol , he was in so much pain that once he cut his own chest open. now he looks completely deformed. 
having 20+ inch natural looking arms is much better looking than fake 23 " arms. increasing your arms size by 3 inches will surely make you look fake. 
synthol in my opinion is the worst thing that can happen to bodybuilding.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 26, 2012)

tell me more about syntholing your dick plz, are those gains permanent lol


----------



## bjg (Jun 27, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> tell me more about syntholing your dick plz, are those gains permanent lol


 permanent or not ..i am not risking to lose what i ve got...lol


----------



## colochine (Jun 27, 2012)

bjg said:


> permanent or not ..i am not risking to lose what i ve got...lol



You don't lol...negged.


----------



## jimm (Jun 27, 2012)

Right guys,

Iv just orderd a boat load of synthol I'm going to inject it into my little party sausage untill it's as fat as a coke can then I'm gonna go out and destroy sum innocent unsuspecting sluts!



Dont worry il post before n after pics lads!


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 27, 2012)

Now this is turning into a joke thread....

On a serious not and back on topic, what would be the ideal amount to inject into my triceps?


----------



## jimm (Jun 27, 2012)

^^^ synthol is a joke


----------



## Thresh (Jun 27, 2012)

Synthol....... Known as MCT oil and 2% BA?


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 27, 2012)

jimm said:


> ^^^ synthol is a joke



Well is there anything else I can inject into my cock to make it fatter...


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 27, 2012)

jelq and stretch brah


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 27, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> jelq and stretch brah



Nah man that's what every one says... but I have seen some result from using a pump no ring max out the pressure keep it on for 20-30 mins and then throw a rubber band around the base it and pin mgf. Leave the band on for 5mins.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 27, 2012)

wait what does the mgf do?

I've had some good results from manual stretch jelq etc. lol


----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 27, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> wait what does the mgf do?
> 
> I've had some good results from manual stretch jelq etc. lol




[Expression of mech... [Zhongguo Xiu Fu Chong Jian Wai Ke Za Zhi. 2012] - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jun 27, 2012)

Doesnt Synthol give your muscles an extremely fake look? like they were inflated.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 27, 2012)

ItsMrGreen said:


> Doesnt Synthol give your muscles an extremely fake look? like they were inflated.




If used improperly/overused it does, I'm sure many if not most top pros use a little bit to bring up lagging parts and improve symmetry etc. I don't see an issue with it used in small amounts for a contest, but the guys who blow up their arms into balloons and don't even look like they workout make me ragee.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Jun 27, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> If used improperly/overused it does, I'm sure many if not most top pros use a little bit to bring up lagging parts and improve symmetry etc. I don't see an issue with it used in small amounts for a contest, but the guys who blow up their arms into balloons and don't even look like they workout make me ragee.


they all look retarded as fuck! God that look makes me mad haha Whens synthol recommended and at what dosage is not abusive?


----------



## TriumphTt600 (Jun 27, 2012)

How long are you suppose to message after injection so no lumps form


----------



## slownsteady (Jun 27, 2012)

Stop it!!! DO NOT EVER USE SYTHOL OR ANYTHING LIKE IT.


----------



## teezhay (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't know much about synthol, but can someone please explain the appeal? I guess it makes users look bigger, but surely contest judges can discern between lean mass and an artificially enhanced muscle that's been pumped full of oil, right? I don't get why anyone would use this shit, unless I have severely misconstrued what it is and what it does, in which case someone please correct me.


----------



## overburdened (Jun 27, 2012)

bjg said:


> synthol or any site injection oil is really unsafe and gives bad results , you can easily see that the muscle is fake. as far as muscle fascia stretching ...it is all bullshit. i know many synthol users and out of 10 i would say one has a somewhat natural look..i even know a guy ( he was on TV) whose whole life was ruined from synthol...they had to take off actual muscle tissue to stop the infection and the reactions to synthol , he was in so much pain that once he cut his own chest open. now he looks completely deformed.
> having 20+ inch natural looking arms is much better looking than fake 23 " arms. increasing your arms size by 3 inches will surely make you look fake.
> synthol in my opinion is the worst thing that can happen to bodybuilding.



And you.. are the worst thing that has come from human-kind....
creatine give you 'fake muscles' too then... cause it's just filled with water, and glycogen
for that matter, glycogen must give you fake muscles... cause they sure do look bigger when you glyc load before going on stage... and it isn't permanent, so it must be fake!!!
IN FACT, EVERY THING WE DO TO MAKE OUR MUSCLES BIGGER(EATING, TRAINING, TAKING SUPPS, TAKING AAS, USING SYNTHOL) MUST ALL MAKE 'FAKE MUSCLES', CAUSE I SWEAR TO GOD, AS SOON AS I QUIT EATING, TRAINING, OR QUIT DOING ANY OF THE ABOVE(ESPECIALLY ALL IN COMBINATION) MY MUSCLES SLOWLY START 'DISAPPEARING'...  OH, WAIT... ALL THESE THINGS I WAS DOING WERE ONLY CAUSING THE MUSCLE CELLS TO GROW IN SIZE(NOT IN NUMBER)*... SO, WHEN I STOP ANY OF THESE THINGS THEY LOSE SOME OF THEIR SIZE...  
*(SOME COMPOUNDS SUCH AS HGH, IGF1, ETC ARE BELIEVED TO CAUSE INCREASED NUMBER OF MUSCLE CELLS, NOT JUST HYPERTROPHY... BUT IT IS STILL DEBATABLE AS TO WHETHER THEY DO OR NOT)

You are a complete fucking idiot, and you don't know the first thing about what you are talking about... you 'know all these guys that juice', and ' all these guys that use synthol', and you are mister natural, homo, child-toucher... and all these 'pros and huge steroid beasts you know' haven't cut your fucking dick off and shoved it down your throat just to shut your ignorant fucking yapper up?!?!?!  Hmmm, I call bullshit!!!!  If you said half the shit to any person that you say on this board, you wouldn't be alive to keep posting the most ignorant shit I've seen in my life....  so shut the fuck up, and quit touching your kids cause you have an inferiority complex that makes you feel special when you find someone with a smaller dick than yours!!!!

BTW, my arms are 6" bigger than they were when I started lifting(which is probably 7-8" bigger than yours EVER were).... and guess what????  they don't look fake.... and they work just fine... maybe even better than when they were little(Imagine that... 15 years of lifting, 12 of that juicing... and my arms look better, are stronger.. and somehow they don't look fake!!!  CRAZIEST thing I've ever see in my life!!!


----------



## overburdened (Jun 27, 2012)

teezhay said:


> I don't know much about synthol, but can someone please explain the appeal? I guess it makes users look bigger, but surely contest judges can discern between lean mass and an artificially enhanced muscle that's been pumped full of oil, right? I don't get why anyone would use this shit, unless I have severely misconstrued what it is and what it does, in which case someone please correct me.


Most people that choose to use it, discontinue it a ways out from a show... and some use it up to the show...  it is noticeable in a few of the older pro's shoulders, but not like most would imagine, unless it was just used to a blatant extreme(those were probably the ones noticeable)
If it is used in the offseason, to stretch the fascia, to allow growth of a stagnant or 'maxed out' muscle group, then followed up with lifting to 'solidify' the size of that group, based on the now 'larger volume allowed' within that fascia, it doesn't usually have any discernable look, nor does it look 'soft' due to the fact that the muscle tissue is so 'hard' and 'dense' at comp time...
dont' get me wrong, it can give a noticeable appearance if overused, especially right before a show....  but , most of the upper elite that do use it do not come in with that 'look'

given unclem's physique, I'm sure it is not noticeable long after the injection... he has HUGE, POPPING muscle bellies already, with a definite hardness to them....  it's the guys that put 5cc a day or more into 13" arms that make a bad name for it... as well as every aas under the sun!!!  they walk around with 'roid rage' placebo effect, making asses out of theirselves wherever they go... making all of us look like assholes


----------



## teezhay (Jun 28, 2012)

overburdened said:


> If it is used in the offseason, to stretch the fascia, to allow growth of a stagnant or 'maxed out' muscle group, then followed up with lifting to 'solidify' the size of that group, based on the now 'larger volume allowed' within that fascia



This sounds extraordinarily broscientific.



Synthetek said:


> You would be surprised how many IFBB Pros we have in our customer database



You're correct, I would be surprised to learn IFBB pros are using their real names and addresses to purchase synthol. I really would.


----------



## overburdened (Jun 28, 2012)

teezhay said:


> This sounds extraordinarily broscientific.
> 
> 
> 
> You're correct, I would be surprised to learn IFBB pros are using their real names and addresses to purchase synthol. I really would.


You're more than welcome to research it bro... I'm not going to take the time to pull up 'articles' on such a trivial issue...  but there is plenty out there if you think what I said is 'broscience'... how much 'brosience' have I posted????  IN ALL MY POSTS, HOW MUCH BROSCIENCE HAVE I POSTED???

I was 'simply' aswering a simple question you asked... if I thought you were serious, as in thinking of using it, serious... I would take the time to post up some literature(which, in essence, will be somewhat 'broscience' too... about as 'broscience' as my answer....), but, since it isn't and never was, a drug for human or animal use(that was marketed as used by bb'ers), that's what you have to work with.. people who've gotten together to document their experiences, what, where, and how much they used... and pics .. to show what it does and what the results look like....  So, yeah.. I'll go with you i suppose, on you calling my answer 'broscience' if you want to say that every bit of 'research and trials' that have been done with the compound are 'broscience'...  I think when someone takes the time to go through the process people have with certain compounds, in order to give others an idea of what the compound will do, won't do, sides, etc... that it's a little more than broscience... but call it what you will....


----------



## bjg (Jun 28, 2012)

overburdened said:


> And you.. are the worst thing that has come from human-kind....
> creatine give you 'fake muscles' too then... cause it's just filled with water, and glycogen
> for that matter, glycogen must give you fake muscles... cause they sure do look bigger when you glyc load before going on stage... and it isn't permanent, so it must be fake!!!
> IN FACT, EVERY THING WE DO TO MAKE OUR MUSCLES BIGGER(EATING, TRAINING, TAKING SUPPS, TAKING AAS, USING SYNTHOL) MUST ALL MAKE 'FAKE MUSCLES', CAUSE I SWEAR TO GOD, AS SOON AS I QUIT EATING, TRAINING, OR QUIT DOING ANY OF THE ABOVE(ESPECIALLY ALL IN COMBINATION) MY MUSCLES SLOWLY START 'DISAPPEARING'...  OH, WAIT... ALL THESE THINGS I WAS DOING WERE ONLY CAUSING THE MUSCLE CELLS TO GROW IN SIZE(NOT IN NUMBER)*... SO, WHEN I STOP ANY OF THESE THINGS THEY LOSE SOME OF THEIR SIZE...
> ...



you my friend are a psycho, your 15 years of lifting cannot compare to my 36 years of lifting and when i say fake muscles it is because synthol does not give muscles it gives only the appearance of muscles and it does look fake. the are best used in calves because this is where they look the most natural if used moderately ,,,but it beats the whole purpose of bodybuilding , bodybuilding is bodybuilding with hard work,,,, not bodyinflating. synthol is a digrace to the sport of bodybuilding and a dangerous one. as far as bringing up my my kids to the subject   i see no relationship between my kids and synthol, so stay away from them coz i won't be able to stop them from squeezing the synthol out of your ass


----------



## overburdened (Jun 28, 2012)

bjg said:


> you my friend are a psycho, your 15 years of lifting cannot compare to my 36 years of lifting and when i say fake muscles it is because synthol does not give muscles it gives only the appearance of muscles and it does look fake. the are best used in calves because this is where they look the most natural if used moderately ,,,but it beats the whole purpose of bodybuilding , bodybuilding is bodybuilding with hard work,,,, not bodyinflating. synthol is a digrace to the sport of bodybuilding and a dangerous one. as far as bringing up my my kids to the subject   i see no relationship between my kids and synthol, so stay away from them coz i won't be able to stop them from squeezing the synthol out of your ass



Oh yeah.. did you teach them that move...

btw, your calves don't hold a candle to mine, and I've never put anything into mine.. not synthol, not hgh, not igf, nothing... post yours up 'big boy'


----------



## bjg (Jun 29, 2012)

overburdened said:


> Oh yeah.. did you teach them that move...
> 
> btw, your calves don't hold a candle to mine, and I've never put anything into mine.. not synthol, not hgh, not igf, nothing... post yours up 'big boy'


 your calves are fine but they look bigger in the photo because the way you choose to take the pic, or the angle and the zooming...but still they look good...my calves are fine too so don't underestimate them , i am not going to start posting my body parts for you man.
Still my opinion on synthol holds no respect as far as bodybuilding is concerned , and i don't know why you all get pissed about that..you can have another opinion ..i have no problem  with that.


----------



## TriumphTt600 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's been known there is a lot of controversy about synthrol but from someone who knows how long do you massage after injection. Thanks whoever helps


----------

